

ReadWriteWeb is now ReadWrite - franze
http://readwrite.com/

======
FPSDavid
Just from browsing the comment threads on some articles on ReadWrite, it seems
as-if people are making tons of mistakes, or more than likely, something is
broken on the site and posting comments to the wrong article pages. (Seeing
phone/camera toss comments on Google Stock article, google chromebook article,
etc.)

~~~
jsdalton
Yeah, looks like they've set this up as a single page app but they are using
Disqus for comments, which was not really built around that concept.

I have a feeling their are some loose ends in their code where a user visits
Page A then navigates to Page B and posts a comment there, but Disqus wasn't
properly updated and the comment therefore gets filed under Page A.

~~~
thrashr888
Dev here. They actually launched a new feature to reload comments for us.
We're still working on the comment thread bugs. Using the new api and changing
the domain + urls made migration complicated. It was working just fine pre-
launch, of course.

~~~
jsdalton
Looks like you guys did nice work btw, didn't mean to sound like I was ragging
on you. Pulling off a publication as a single-page app is no mean feat -- it's
hard to think of anyone who has pulled it off.

~~~
thrashr888
Yeah, no problem. :)

It't not really a single-page-app, we just load the next article via ajax.
First page loads normally. I prototyped that out but quickly realized it was
totally overkill for a publication like this.

This particular issue is actually related to migrating comments to the new
domain & urls. We actually have to provide Disqus with legacy urls for old
articles. A few got mixed up. The reloading is actually working just fine.

------
Zikes
Multiple, independently scrolling columns?

Did they forget the fervor over the Gawker redesign, or did we decide it
wasn't that bad and nobody sent me the memo?

~~~
thrashr888
Thanks for the feedback. We've been using the technique on a few other sites
with mostly positive response. We're tweaking it as we go.

On article pages, the left-side article list is actually pretty similar to
something like a "See Also" box that would just show a few articles. Add a few
extras and make it infinitely scrollable, and that's what we've got here. The
main benefit is to not have to do a full page-load when skimming a series of
articles. You also get the google reader-like J/K key navigation. Otherwise
you'll be clicking the Back button and going back and forth.

Having the right sidebar scroll separately helps with ad exposure and keeps it
from showing just whitespace. Some people like it.

------
jorde
Are others also getting a loading sound when navigating between pages? It's
nice to see blogs pushing for better design but for Javascript pages site I
would expect faster loads

------
jawns
As a former Forbes.com staffer, I couldn't be more excited to see that Dan
Lyons is leading the new site. ReadWrite has a great editor at the helm.

~~~
rhizome
Yes, because if there's anything the Internet needs, it's more people who
remain headstrong in ignorance, to the point of insulting the opposition
without investigating alternate views.

~~~
snowwrestler
I can't believe that people keep hiring Dan Lyons. He's gotta have the highest
attitude to accuracy ratio in the industry.

Too bad, ReadWriteWeb used to post useful, informative (I.e. not link-bait)
articles. Already on the home page I can see content-free link bait like "How
many screens does one man need?" (name-checking Apple) and "As Facebook
prepares to release 3Q earnings, reasons for cautious optimism."

~~~
thrashr888
We totally had link-bait articles. :)

~~~
snowwrestler
I went back and looked at some articles from March of this year...they just
seemed more substantive, and more useful to this guy who builds content
websites for a living. The stuff on your homepage now reminds me more of
Business Insider than of ReadWriteWeb. Just my $0.02.

------
bsimpson
I love that a site run by an advertising company uses a stylesheet that will
remove all the ad clutter by shrinking your browser window.

------
hamsolo
All it does for me is reload. Well played ReadWriteWeb, well played.

~~~
thrashr888
Thanks for the feedback, sorry you're having issues. How is it reloading? Have
an example url? Which browser? (dev here)

------
grumps
id="facebook_recommendations" <~ Is horrifically ugly. It really makes me not
want to look any further.

~~~
oinksoft
What are you referring to?

~~~
grumps
This: <http://awesomescreenshot.com/01dk0vt88>

~~~
thrashr888
Thanks for responding!

Looks like the ads aren't showing up for you. I see the same thing with
Flashblock on. We're also still working on properly targeting ads.

------
tedrrrr
Love the responsive design.

------
rendeiro
the rebranding would be more cool as "io.io" but it is taken.

